

Research: Employees solve others' problems faster & more creatively - JonathanFields
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/businessclub/8527500/Daniel-H-Pink-employees-are-faster-and-more-creative-when-solving-other-peoples-problems.html

======
16BitTons
I've heard that the Wright brothers, when arguing, would sometimes exchange
positions. I wonder if that type of training would be an effective counter to
this effect.

